# Worried about new baby!!!



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

I had 2 babies hatch yesterday 12 hours apart. Baby #1 weighs 6 g. today with a full crop and I couldn't get a reading on baby #2 and he has an almost empty crop. Im worried about #2. He is much smaller than the first and not as active. I think I should assist feed but Im not sure if that is the answer. What's your advice? Number 2 hatched 20 hours ago.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Assist feeding wouldn't hurt the baby, have you ever done it before?


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

*HELP with assist hatching!*

I fed baby #2 and was scared of over feeding so I didn't 'fill' the crop but it is definately enlarged. How often do I need to feed if the parents aren't? Baby #1 is being fed incredable amounts by the parents. It's corp is enormous and you can see the different coloration of foods in it! 

Now - I have another issue. Egg #1 was pipping this am but not the shell over the egg sack is missing. Baby is alive in the membrain and the veins are very thin but I can't tell if the yolk has been obsorbed. Do I very carefully open the membrane around it's head and slowly examine baby? And how long can I let this egg get chilled? Should I work on a heating pad?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If the parents are in the box you can place the egg under them to keep it warm. You can remove the membrane to get a look at the baby since the top of the egg is gone. Keep wetting the baby and membrane so it doesn't get stuck to the baby. You can even give the baby some coconut milk or pedialyte or honey water for energy. As to the other baby, if the parents don't feed it you can feed it every two hours til they start feeding it themselves.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

The membrain is pulled back and baby is breathing but not chirping. I can't see his abdomen to see if the yolk is absorbed but parents are wanting to chip away the egg so Im a little worried to put him back if he hasnt absorbed the yolk and enough blood. Do I slowly chip the egg until I can see the abdomen and then if yolk isn't absorbed wrap in tissue like prior forums said? There is some blood on the membrain but doesn't seem to be actively bleeding.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

See if you can pull his head up and out of the way to get a look (I had to do this three times last month) and see if its still there. If the yolk is there then do as you mentioned and wrap him in the tissue to keep him in the egg so he can continue to absorb more yolk. If the yolk is absorbed you can go ahead and get him out of the egg.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Should I work on a heating pad?*
-----------------------------------------

Try and avoid any direct contact with heating pad if possible. Make sure there is at least 1/2" padding on the heating pad. The reason why, (did twice) is because the yolk is very sensitive to excess heat and can congeal or harden which makes it harder for the chick to absorb it into the body.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't think the yolk is obsorbed. It looks like it is around baby's head so Im scared to move forward. Baby opens his mouth every now and then but other than that I can't tell how he is doing. How long will it take him to obsorb the yolk sack? I tried posting pictures but they aren't coming out well.

He's still not bleeding or appear distressed but he is no longer moving. I think he may have died in my hand. How do I tell for sure?


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Im pretty sure baby died. It took 2 hours and I finally got his head out and he isn't moving and no longer opening his mouth for me and his eyes have changed color. Im bummed.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Picture*

Posting picture for Jenny of egg


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

angelmommy24 said:


> Posting picture for Jenny of egg


---------------------------------

Sorry for the loss. It looks like it was a lutino, and the pale skintone is bloodloss.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*2nd picture*

This is the 2nd picture send I'm sorry I am not good at cropping pictures.. hope this helps


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*2nd Picture*

Sorry this is the 2nd shot hope it uploads this time


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

sorry for your loss


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You did all you could, it really sucks when they try to hatch early.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I know it wasn't my fault and I done all I could do but my heart is still heavy. Im thankful baby 1 and 2 are doing very well. #2 seemed dehytrated earlier (his skin around his wing and neck was wrinkly and taunt) I've fed him twice now and he is already looking better. Im going to continue to feed him tonight as his crop empties and pray he has more strength tomorrow and mama and daddy will take over. Baby #1 weighed 6 grams earlier today and I couldn't get a weight on #2.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

It's 2:26 am and I just fed baby #2. He is looking SO much better than he did 12 hours ago. His coloring is better and he no longer looks dehydrated. He has more energy and can stand and 'beg' for food now. After losing #3 earlier in the night, it feels really good to see #2 making strides. When I fed him just now, there was a little food in his crop from his parents! Yes!!! It appears they are starting to feed him! It was just a little but it was definately from the parents and not me. So I went ahead and fed him so he would have a little 'extra' and I will check him again in a couple hours. 

So now, a question about #1. Her crop is HUGE, and bulky, and I can see different colors inside. Parents are feeding her well. But could they be over feeding her? She has great color and energy but her crop has been very large all day/night as if it isn't being allowed to empty any before being refilled. Do I need do to anything or allow the parents to continue to do their thing?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Pixs of the baby would help. At this age the parents do not let them empty, and they will keep quite a bit of food in the crop.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I was going to say when Nay Nay was that little his crop always looked like that... Jenny if you can't get the pictures to load up text them to me & I will post them for you


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

April - I am about to pull babies and weigh them and check their crops. I will text you pics then. My camera isn't taking pictures very well and I can't upload from my phone so thank you so much!!! I will text you within 30 min.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Pictures Included*

Here are 2 shots Jenny sent me...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm not sure what she is talking about. The crop is not too large. And if she is referring to the abdomen, the large look is the ventriculus (gizzard) which when young takes up alot of the space and size of the abdomen.

In the 2nd pix, the density of seed looks too thick and might need just a little fluids added.


----------



## jgwalker (Jan 7, 2012)

The crop on #1 looks smaller today than it did yesterday but it is really think so I gave some fluids earlier as a precaution. Parents have started feeding #2 a little but just a little so Im still feeding to compensate. Hopefully Mama and Daddy will start feeding #2 like they do #1. Both babies seem to be doing very well and have learned what the syringe is for and open their mouths to be fed.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Baby1 is older so louder so he will get more food first, as long as the parents are feeding baby2 as well, it should be fine.


----------

